# Home made bike rack compatible with Undercover Tonneau cover



## Rock75 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey Guys 'n Gals... 

First time poster here, please be gentle. Haha

So, first of all gota throw out a quick thanks to everyone on this great forum. Just recently genting into mountain biking and finding a LOT of awesome useful tips, ideas and information on here.

I was hoping someone might be able to help with some ideas on how best to stabilize my bikes from shifting side to side. I have an undercover flex that I have been tring to find a compatible bike rack that would sit on top but unfortunately I have come up empty. So I just made my own.

I have mounted three fork mounts to a rail across the front of the bed and bolted inside the stake pockets. All seemed like unicorns and rainbows until I realized that the outside bikes could swing out over the bed and bye bye bike. 

Now I realize this would be an extreme scenario but I am always paranoid about safety. I tried attaching a ratchet strap to secure them over the cover. Took it for a test drive around the neighborhood and the bikes had shifted enough that the strap was loose and almost came unhooked. Fortunately they shifted towards the center which is why the strap got so loose.

Sorry for the long post. Let me know if you need any more info to be able to help.

Thanks in advanced for the help.

Just realized that my iPad will not let me post my pics. Will upload pics in a minute


----------



## Overkill-F1 (Nov 16, 2013)

I suggest four posts, one in each stake pocket. Place two rails from front to back attached to the posts. Then two rails from side to side, one at the front as you have now and one under the rear tires. You may need a wide rear rail for different wheel base length bikes (or two rear rails), then you can secure each rear tire to the rear rail. The rear rail would have to be made so you can remove it quickly/easily so your cover can be opened, after you remove the bikes of course.
...Terry
ps, I built a set of posts and rails for the top of my truck bed sides out of wood. The side and the front rails could be left on and the roll-up cover worked with them in place. My rails that went from side to side were just screwed down on the top of the side rails. The rear rail had to be removed to roll up my cover. I just needed to keep a screwdriver in the glove box.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

How about a tie down of some sort connecting the rear wheels? or if only one bike, run that bike in the center or use a tie down to hold it place. I know it doesn't sound as clean as you probably may want, but it'll work.


----------



## Rock75 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Update*

Hey guys, thanks for the tips. Here's what I ended up with. Bought some 1 1/4" tube steel, $8, some harbor freight tie downs that fit the stake pockets, $20 for four, and modified the front two to support the tube. Tie downs to the back two from each tire and tied the two together in the middle. Very solid and no movement at all.
Pics to follow.






























classic photo bomb by my daughter. lol she is super excited as this means we get to bring the bikes on vacation to Yellowstone next week.


----------

